# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  کمک در طراحی جدول سلسه مراتبی

## رامین مرادی

وقت بخیر دوستان. نیاز دارم چنین جدولی طراحی کنم.(شکل زیر)
نمیدونم چجوری طراحیش کنم. ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید. بدجور لنگ اینم :گریه: 

Untitled.png

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
این جدول فقط یک جدول ساده دارای سه ستون است :
- ID نود
- ID پدر
- عنوان
بقیه کارها را باید با CTE انجام دهید

----------


## رامین مرادی

> سلام
> این جدول فقط یک جدول ساده دارای سه ستون است :
> - ID نود
> - ID پدر
> - عنوان
> بقیه کارها را باید با CTE انجام دهید


ممنون اینو راه انداختم. فقط الان یه مشکلی که دارم اینه میخوام از این درختم چاپ بگیرم .اما نمیدونم چیکار کنم

----------

